# Versatrans EPT + Foil ... work?



## socceronly (Jul 22, 2012)

Just want to double check if anyone has done this.

Do the formulas ever vary for such things that a foil transfer (Stahls foil) would not stick to this?

It's a single color white EPT transfer for a dark shirt.


----------



## socceronly (Jul 22, 2012)

I did a test with silver foil from Stahls. Worked great.

Ordered the blue foil the client wanted.

Using the same settings, only about 98% of it sticks. Leaving tiny bits of the white plastisol showing through.

Same foil, same settings.

Is the colored foil different?


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

I used several of the Versatrans Transfers not the EPT and Stahls foils about 4 colors. I found that heating them well and leaving them on for an extended period gave me the best results. Just ordered some more.


----------



## socceronly (Jul 22, 2012)

idonaldson said:


> I used several of the Versatrans Transfers not the EPT and Stahls foils about 4 colors. I found that heating them well and leaving them on for an extended period gave me the best results. Just ordered some more.


It's odd though that the silver works fine, but he blue is terrible. 

I wonder if a bad batch is such a thing.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Bad batches are always a possibility. I test all new products on something non important to see if such is a case. I use best practices to eliminate that from the equation. Also, one must watch age, storage practices, and substrates in their evaluation.


----------

